# Meriwethwer Club Seeks Members



## Bruz (Mar 5, 2005)

*We Are Full !Meriwether QDM Club Seeks Members - 4 Openings Left*

Thanks to everyone who inquired and Welcome to all the new members. Special thanks to Meriwether John who forwarded his club's waiting list to help us out.


 Copperhead Hunting Club is an 850 acre trophy club in Meriwether County and we are seeking new members. The land has a good mix of big hardwoods, huntable thinned planted pines with several creeks crossing the property. Camp is established and has electricity. We adhere to the county trophy policy of 4 points on a side.The target membership is 22 at a cost of $750.00 for year round access. I have attached photos of deer taken on the property and a game camera photo of a BIG Buck that survived the year. The deadline for memberships is April 15, 2005.If you would like information you may contact me at bruz@aol.com. *The Club Rules are posted below.*


----------



## quality hunter (Mar 5, 2005)

*buck picture*

 Thats a hoss in the last picture.


----------



## Hardy (Mar 5, 2005)

What part of Meriwether is your club located?

Is it timber company land or private land?

BTW.....Nice Pics


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Mar 5, 2005)

Nice pics of some good bucks. does it get crowded with 22 people on 850 acres?


----------



## Bruz (Mar 8, 2005)

*New Photos*

I have attached several more photos taken with game cameras around the property.


----------



## Bruz (Mar 19, 2005)

*Rules 2005 CopperHead Hunting Club*

COPPERHEAD HUNTING CLUB
RULES FOR THE 2005/2006 SEASON


All hunting activity must comply with the Georgia State 2005-2006 hunting regulations.

NO  firearms are to be discharged in camp by anyone at anytime, this applies year-round. Some members have primary hunting areas close to camp that could be disturbed by shooting in camp.
NO rifles are to be sighted in on club property at anytime. This is a hunting club not a shooting range. 

Members can claim (1) one primary stand location or hunting area. No one can claim more than (1) one primary area. It must be labeled on the land map located at camp. Each primary stand must be at least 150 yards from other member’s primary stand locations. This area is a primary hunting area, no one else can scout, hunt, this area without the persons permission. Each one of us would like to hunt an area that has not been disturbed by anyone. Common courtesy is a must in this situation. If you are caught hunting in someone else’s primary area without their permission, you will be dismissed from the club immediately.

Exisiting members get first choice of primary stand locations before new members can choose. If (2) two existing members are wanting to claim the same open location, the names of the members will be placed in a hat and the location will be drawn for accordingly.

All major scouting must be done before bow season. Scouting during bow and gun season must be done between the hours of  12:00 noon and 2 PM, this includes placing and removing deer stands. Remember, some members hunt different hours than others. During bow season, gun hunters need to remember that bow hunters are in the woods hunting and we need to respect their right to hunt undisturbed.

Trophy Club  All bucks  must have (4) four points on one side to be legally harvested. Any member harvesting an illegal buck will be dismissed from the club immediately, no exceptions. If you are unsure of the number of points, the best thing to do is NOT shoot until absolutely positive that the buck has (4) four points on one side. All button bucks harvested will be counted as a legal buck, and must be tagged accordingly.

Work Days- Club will have several work days. These days are for improving the club property not hanging stands or working on personal property. Every member must contribute to improving the property on these work days. (Hanging posted signs, cutting grass, working on club roads, etc. The entrance road to camp is definently in need of some repairs. ALL members are expected to contribute on these work days.

Food Plots  Due to the rising costs of  the hunting land, if you want to plant a food plot, each member must supply all seeds, fertilizer, lime etc. Each member is responsible for planting their own food plot. As far as plowing food plots, this will have to be worked out with members that have access to the equipment that is needed.

All deer harvested must be reported. The club each year keeps a record of deer harvested. If you harvest a deer, be proud enough to bring it to camp and report it to the club so that we can get an accurate record of all deer harvested.

A release form must be signed and returned by each member before hunting on the Copperhead Hunting Club. This is a requirement of the land owner: Frank Wilkinson. NO EXCEPTIONS- No release form, No hunting…

Members are expected to close and lock gates upon leaving the club property. If you are planning on hunting for several days in the same location, gates can remain open until you leave this location. This applies mainly for hunters leaving on Sunday and not planning to return for several days, this is when gates must be closed and locked. This will effectively keep trespassers off the property. The landowner has mentioned several occasions last season where gates were left open during the week with no one in camp.

GUESTS- There will be no guest hunters on the property at anytime, except the week after Christmas- No exceptions

Any members with children under 16 that are hunters may hunt with their parents, but they must remain with their parents at all times. The children must hunt in their parent’s areas only.

After hunting season begins, NO vehicles are allowed beyond the gates or cables, except to retrieve a deer that has been harvested. In most cases someone in camp will have a four-wheeler or a golf cart to retrieve a deer. NO EXCEPTIONS

Personal Property- This club is not responsible for items that are left at camp. In the past seasons we have had several thefts at camp, so whatever is left at your campsite is your responsibility.

There will be no cutting down of trees of any kind. Trees can be lightly trimmed for stand placement or shooting lanes only. This is a rule directly from the landowner.



Trespassing It is each club member’s responsibility to confront the person or persons trespassing on club property, nothing can be done if you just come back to camp and report the trespasser to the club president. It is also the club members responsibility to confront other club members that are caught in one’s primary hunting area. But we have to remember that we have NEW members that will be looking for areas to hunt that are not familiar with the land, this is why it is crucial to mark your primary hunting area on the club map. If you are a new member looking for a place to hunt, the camp map, and other club members can assist in finding open areas. Once hunting areas are chosen, club members that insist on hunting, walking through or disturbing other club members	 primary hunting areas, will only be warned once. If problem continues you will be dismissed from the club.
















								_______________________
								MEMBER SIGNATURE

                                                                                                 ______________________
								 DATE


----------



## humantermite (Mar 21, 2005)

*Bruz,*

If you see this by 10:00 PM,give me a call.

   THANKS,
   HUMANTERMITE


----------



## meriwether john (Mar 24, 2005)

bruz-- have a list of folks looking but I'm overfull at the moment. shoot me a pm and I'll get you some names and numbers if I can find the list.


----------



## meriwether john (Mar 28, 2005)

any luck with the list? just wondering


----------



## Bruz (Mar 31, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Bruz (Apr 3, 2005)

*Full*

Ttt


----------

